# Large female betta group as main tank fish?



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a "high end" (Amano, etc.) type tank with the main species of fish in the tank being female bettas. I'm not talking about one male and/or a few females, but a large group of females, say a dozen or more in a 50+ gallon tank.

The ones I've seen lately in various stores don't have the long fins of the male of course, but they seem to be bred much more colorful these days.

Is there any reason why female bettas aren't used more often as a planted tank fish?


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

The problem lays in that like male bettas, they have different personalities; some are extremely mean, some are shy. I'd try it, but have some extra space in case one is a little ****. Also provide lots of cover. 

It should look really cool though!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Females are dull and will be killed by the male by either attacks or stress of being chased. 

The only time I had a male and female together was when they were breeding and shortly after the female was removed to keep her from getting killed.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Aussie_hippie_2 said:


> The problem lays in that like male bettas, they have different personalities; some are extremely mean, some are shy.


But that's basically the same case with _any_ group of gouramis, isn't it?



eklikewhoa said:


> Females are dull and will be killed by the male by either attacks or stress of being chased.


You seem to have not completely understood my original post.


I didn't say it directly, but I'm implying a group of 12+ females *with no male present*.

The females I've seen lately are much more colorful than they've been in the past. I did say this directly. 

Even if there _was_ a single male, wouldn't a heavy planted tank provide enough cover for a group of 12+ females to hide? Wouldn't a large number of females divide the male's attention so one doesn't get singled out, similiar to what is recommended with a larger group of cichlids? Finally, I've seem recommendations of one male and a large group of female gouramis in the same tank. Wouldn't the same hold true for bettas?


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

hmm from wat my researching with bettas, a large shoal of female bettas will work, but definite add them all at once into the tank and they will sort out the pecking order, and after that, it should be fine. if they are all are from one brood (aka. sisters) thatz great, b/c that should've already been sorted out.

i'm gonna guess that they never used them because they just never got picked; a lot of females are quite dab, but there are some wicked ones too. similar idea with the amano shrimp. there are numerous species of freshwater shrimps in that wild that can suit the role of the algae eatting shrimp, but why the 'now named' amano shrimp and not the others? same idea i guess, rite?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

In one of my lfs I saw a 30 gallon or so tank with about 40-50 females that they were selling and funny thing was is they were all schooling together nicely.

I agree, they all looked very colorful. I think this is partly due to the fact that when we commonly see them they are in little cups on shelves and they are extremely stressed and lose color.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

As a fan of bettas in large planted tanks, I vote you go for it!!!!  

And, PLEASE, PLEASE, do send photos once you get your group settled in!!!! Can't wait to see it...

(although I do agree, you may have to have a back up plan for the fishies if one or more doesn't get along...)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

> I'm not talking about one male and/or a few females, but a large group of females, say a dozen or more in a 50+ gallon tank.


here it says one male with not a few females but with a large group of them...... there is a male in there from this statement.

A heavily planted tank should work to keep most of them alive but the ones that get swollen with eggs and slow will fall victim.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

u really gotta read the statement more clearly...

"*i am not* talking about one male and/or a few females *BUT *a large group of females."

this means this person is interested in a large group of shoaling females (not one male or a few females or a male+females). even in this thread alone, the owner clarified already ("I didn't say it directly, but *I'm implying a group of 12+ females with no male present*.")


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

To me it says that he wants to keep a male with not a small group of females but a large group of females.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I'm not talking about one male and/or a few females, but a large group of females, say a dozen or more in a 50+ gallon tank.


This says he is not talking about any combination of- one male or a few females, or one male and a few females, but he is tallking about a large group of females(no male mentioned here).

If you just read it and and not and/or it could mean a large group of females with a male, but it is not just and, it is and/or.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

still wouldn't work out since females wil become aggressive towards each other as well eventually.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

friend... females will shoal after they get the pecking order straightened out. u might get the odd overly aggressive female, but otherwise, females will get along perfectly fine.


----------

